# World Naked Bike Ride in Bristol



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2010)

The World Naked Nike Ride comes to Bristol this Sunday, starting in Stokes Croft and riding round city (Queen Square etc).

Apparently the police have told them they risk being arrested if they actually ride naked. This is what they said last time they came to Bristol - in case it caused offence!





How come they can ride naked in every other city, but the good people of Bristol might be offended? Is there some religious nut running the police here?

Anyway, if you have a bike you can take part. Make sure you're wearing clean undies! Or just go along to support them. 

http://www.worldnakedbikeride.org/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2010)

I really don't have the figure for it these days.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I really don't have the figure for it these days.



Nor me. It's bad enough having to wear shorts.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2010)

Me neither. I'm just going to take some pics. Should be fun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Me neither. I'm just going to take some pics. Should be fun.



perv.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Me neither. I'm just going to take some pics. Should be fun.



And that's another reason I would never take part in a naked bike ride!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> perv.



All in the best possible taste of course! Given the publicity this time I reckon there'll be more people taking pics than riding 'naked'.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 13, 2010)

If I had a body like this I might do it:





(And I still had my bike)


----------



## big eejit (Jun 13, 2010)

Classic capture of the girl on the right:


----------



## Geri (Jun 13, 2010)

Funny how all the people around them are clothed.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 14, 2010)

Bristol event was great. Did anyone go along? Click the pic below for more pics:


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 14, 2010)

Lawks.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 14, 2010)

fucking hippy scum


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 15, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Click the pic below for more pics:



Two or three people there that I know.


----------



## Geri (Jun 15, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Two or three people there that I know.



Had you seen them in the buff previously?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope those saddles are clean. 
And those bikes aren't rentals.
Would hate to touch the saddle, knowing some vegan nuts/ hippie hemoroids were once sticking on em.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Had you seen them in the buff previously?



Thankfully not.


----------



## golightly (Jun 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I hope those saddles are clean.
> And those bikes aren't rentals.
> Would hate to touch the saddle, knowing some vegan nuts/ hippie hemoroids were once sticking on em.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 14, 2010)

golightly said:


>



I think you'll find that's not actually what you think and that it is in fact a cock riding a trek


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 14, 2010)

no handed of course


----------

